# Canadian vet says FDA thinks diethlyene glycol culprit in treats



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

FDA Silence is Telling



> As more and more dogs are becoming sick and/or dying from Chinese imported chicken jerky treats, the FDA is stating they have found "no evidence of harmful levels of melamine or other substances". However recent information provided to me is stating something quite different. The Canadian Veterinary Medical Association (CVMA), specifically Dr. Warren Skippon DVM of CVMA, told a pet owner that diethylene glycol "has been a suspected toxin as reported by the FDA in the United States." What's going on?
> 
> In the November 2011 warning FDA sent out to Pet Owners, they stated "FDA, in addition to several veterinary diagnostic laboratories in the United States, is working to find out why these products are associated with illness in dogs. To date, scientists have not been able to determine a precise cause for the reported illnesses." The FDA's standing, if we can't determine a cause for the pet illnesses and deaths from these treats - we can't issue a recall.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just posted this to my facebook. Thanks!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I also just posted on both of our facebooks....thank you!!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. We have a client with two dogs in renal failure. She had been feeding chicken jerky. We are looking into having the treats analyzed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> Thanks for the info. We have a client with two dogs in renal failure. She had been feeding chicken jerky. We are looking into having the treats analyzed.


Man, I hope so. It seems the rule of thumb at the vet's office is to tell people with sick dogs it's anything BUT the food.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sadly, we had a lot of pets affected by the royal canin recalls, so food is always one of the first things questioned.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I posted on Facebook too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it's not just china who produces food that is bad for our dogs. 

they are just the largest culprits at the moment. 

look back....greed has no country borders.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Also posted to face book.


----------

